# Italian Horse Names!! ASAP



## ct495 (12 August 2010)

We have recently bought a 16hh 6yr old TB from an 4* eventing lady called Vittoria Panizzon, his stable name is Sunshine which is fne but his formal name is Affectionate Squeeze which i am not perticularly keen on! As Vittoria is Italian i would like for him to have an italian name and i quite fancy having a name for my horse in Italian. It would be good if it could have some sort of connection with either his formal or stable name. Let me know any of your ideas! C


----------



## Montyforever (12 August 2010)

Beautiful horse - Cavallo bellissimo

 quite nice


----------



## Spudlet (12 August 2010)

Tesoro - Treasure, or Tesorino - Little Treasure

La Dolce Vita - the good life

In Bocca Lupo - means literally 'in the wolf's mouth' - it's the same as saying  'break a leg' for luck, comes from the story of Romulus and Remus


----------



## Montyforever (12 August 2010)

Affectionate Squeeze - Affettuoso Squeeze

Bright is luminoso, thats quite nice too


----------



## Vixxy (12 August 2010)

Not loving my new horses name Gino - Redpath Ranger. Gino just reminds me of a wanna be pretend Italian stallion with a gold medallion around his neck and bryl cream in the hair lol  He has had the name from birth with one owner since the breeder and he is now 6yrs so I won't change it!

He is so grey he is white so his show name seems odd lol, but I think it is something to do with his dams name which is Redpath Georgina. His sire is Randi, he really looks like his dad in both height and colouring 

No idea of Italian names though hun, think of looking through google translate, putting in the English and see what comes up in Italian or look through an English/Italian dictionary for ideas?


----------



## Spudlet (12 August 2010)

Girasole - Sunflower

Sognatore - Daydreamer

Adoratore del Sole - sun worshipper

Volatore - Flyer

Buon Volatore - High Flyer

Ippocastano - Horse Chestnut

Liocorno or Unicorno - unicorn


----------



## JVB (12 August 2010)

Sunshine is 'luce del sole'
Greatness 'grandezza'
Beauty 'bellezza'
Handsome boy 'bel ragazzo'

Google does a pretty good translation, just type in what you want


----------



## the watcher (12 August 2010)

Abbraccio Amoroso might work as a loose translation


----------



## Fairynuff (12 August 2010)

ct495 said:



			We have recently bought a 16hh 6yr old TB from an 4* eventing lady called Vittoria Panizzon, his stable name is Sunshine which is fne but his formal name is Affectionate Squeeze which i am not perticularly keen on! As Vittoria is Italian i would like for him to have an italian name and i quite fancy having a name for my horse in Italian. It would be good if it could have some sort of connection with either his formal or stable name. Let me know any of your ideas! C 

Click to expand...

 Bacio del Sole=Sun Kiss
Coccolino Solare or Coccolini Solare = Coccolino means cuddle, coccolini-cuddles. Solare means sunny (of the sun), so......Coccolino Solare=Sunny Cuddle or cuddles. Coccolino is pronounced kokoleeno with the 'o' as in 'orange'. Solare is sol-arri.
Bacio is baco with the c pronounced as CHurCH, the i isnt pronounced and the final 'o' as in Over. Sole is pronounced solly. Lovely looking horse, Im sure you will have fun together.


----------



## HarrieC (12 August 2010)

Just PM'd you! 

I know Sunshine very well!  He's a lovely horse, who we brought over from Ireland as a 3yr old. I backed him and rode him out everyday. Would be lovely to know what he's up to. 

xx


----------



## VioletStripe (12 August 2010)

Sole luminoso? 
Non e vero?
La Dolce Vita?
Gli occhi luminosi?
Cavallo Bello?
Sorry am SO bad with making up names! Am praying I haven't forgotten my Italian over the summer also  xx


----------



## easterntrainer (12 August 2010)

Mamma Mia  (This is group race horse in Turkey)

Testarosso ( If it a chesnut this will be good.this is a retired Turkish race horse name.and a famous Ferrari model. I'm sorry I'm don't create)

Cavallino Rampante (emblem of the Ferrari)


----------



## photo_jo (12 August 2010)

If he has already evented and his name is on his passport I doubt you will be able to change it


----------



## Nemi (12 August 2010)

raggio di sole - which means sun ray
raggio di luce - light ray
sole - sun
abbraccio soleggiante - literally it means "sunny hug" but i have no idea what a similar translation would be in english
mezzogiorno - noon
tramonto- sunset
l'alba - the sunrise
and thats all i can think of atm for the sunshine bit...  and as for affectionate squeeze.. i wouldnt knw the exact translation or anything similar in italian as i dont think that we have any.... (i'm italian)


----------



## Spudlet (12 August 2010)

Nemi said:



			abbraccio soleggiante - literally it means "sunny hug" but i have no idea what a similar translation would be in english
		
Click to expand...

Sun kiss? As in sun kissed?

I don't know about the OP, but reading these and thinking a few up has certainly given me loads of ideas of what my future horse's posh name will be


----------



## VioletStripe (12 August 2010)

Spudlet said:



			Sun kiss? As in sun kissed?

I don't know about the OP, but reading these and thinking a few up has certainly given me loads of ideas of what my future horse's posh name will be

Click to expand...

Hehe same here  I'm so terrible at making up names.. this thread is very useful  xx


----------



## Snickers (12 August 2010)

I like Bel Ragazzo


----------

